# Mono what's your preference?



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm getting ready to strip my TLD's and spool them with mono for Dolphin, BFT's, and Hoo's. What's your mono of choice? I was thinking of putting on 30# Suffix High Vis.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Ande Monofilament is all we ever used for 3 generations now.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Just curious as to why mono? I use braid and simply use about 150ft of topshot to allow for stretch. Depending on the size of fish and type of fishing, 30lb is pretty light.


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

photofishin said:


> Just curious as to why mono? I use braid and simply use about 150ft of topshot to allow for stretch. Depending on the size of fish and type of fishing, 30lb is pretty light.


You bring up a good point. I've just never done the topshot for trolling. Anyone else use braid with a Topshot?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have started doing a top shot on alot of my reels strictly so i do not have to replace as much mono every year. Braid last alot longer then mono. But if you stick with mono 30# is going to be a pretty good match for the tlds depending on the size i have 30 on all my 20 25 and 30 size tlds


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

So what you guys using for topshot?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I just go into Outcast and Jud throws on this blue/greyish line that is really awesome stuff but I never can remember the name of it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ande


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Suffix Hi Vis


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Downtime2 said:


> Suffix Hi Vis


Topshot or not?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No topshot on the 80's or 30's. We have 50's spooled with Spectra 80 topshotted sith 80 Suffix hi Vis too.


----------



## Baitsoaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Downtime2 said:


> No topshot on the 80's or 30's. We have 50's spooled with Spectra 80 topshotted sith 80 Suffix hi Vis too.


just curious what knot you're using to connect the two. I've been using FG.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure what was used on them. I personally didn't do those.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

How has no one said Momoi? 
Momoi makes a fine monofilament. Berkeley Pro-Spec is my other mono. 
As for splicing, the FG knot is great. Bimini to “no name” is also a nice connection from braid to mono.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

nb&twil said:


> How has no one said Momoi?
> Momoi makes a fine monofilament. Berkeley Pro-Spec is my other mono.
> As for splicing, the FG knot is great. Bimini to “no name” is also a nice connection from braid to mono.


this...and I use the FG knot or the Crazy Alberto knot to connect the two.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

To be completly honest I am not to particular on any type of mono have never had any bad luck with any of the bigger names. But I do replace my mono regularly as needed or not.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Braid with either a Sufix or Momoi topshot is the way to go in my opinion. FG Knot for the line to line. Absolutely zero chance of it failing & it's very easy to tie.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Most of the blue water boats I know use Momoi High Catch. That’s what I use. Its softer and more flexible than their Diamond mono. 

Ive spooled at least 30 trolling reels lately with Jerry Brown hollow core and Momoi top shots. The Marlin hunters are using 130lb Jerry Brown with 100lb top shots of 200’.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Ande 80# clear, blue, and hi-vis. no top shot.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I big game troll on a few big sport fishing boats, and I do a decent bit on my personal boat, and ALL of the reels are backed with braid and have mono topshots. My personal TLD 50’s have 100 pound braid connected to 60 pound mono topshots. The Tiagra 50’s have JB hollow core 130 or 100 pound braid and they all have 80lb top shots.
If your using smaller TLD’s then I would absolutely recommend putting 30-50 lb braid on the back of them and then use a top shot. The more line the better if your targeting bigger fish, and that’s where the braid backing comes into play. Momoi high catch is great stuff


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Suffix hi vis for rigger lines and shotgun, suffix clear or smoke for flat lines. I don't put any braid on my reels. Any 30wide reel has capability to land a large marlin or tuna with a seasoned crew on all mono.


----------

